# Need Roofers in Atlanta, GA



## Shingles (Apr 28, 2013)

*Need a 6-8 man roofing crew in South Atlanta area. Must be experienced.* [email protected] gmail. com


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

Be careful what you ask for. Make sure that your crew is someone local. I tell my homeowners that any contractor can make a roof look decent when looking at it from the ground. Its when you get on the roof to examine it when you can see all of the flaws. If you ever have a problem you want to know that your contractor is not too far away. Do your research and make sure that they are qualified. 

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Roofers


----------

